# Habba Syndrome



## julie b (Sep 14, 2005)

I recently came across Habba Syndrome. It is basically D after you eat. It is caused by a malfunctiong gall bladder. The symptoms are remarkably similar to IBS. The test is a blood test, not routinely done to rule out other diseases and diagnose irritable bowel. Please go to the website www.habbasyndrome.com and see if this is you. The cure is a cholesterol blocking pill 1/2 before you eat. Imagine if we all just have this. Good luck. I hope you are having a good day.


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

this is very interesting, thing is, i go through pahses like this, i cant eat, as soon as i do i get D, but not really with much ab pain, just you need to go and you nee dto go quite quickly. the thing is though, i at other times habe IBS sysmptoms, like the ab pain. so maybe i have both? lol. its just curious how i have wondered why i sometimes get these weird spells like that, and it seems different to my normal IBS. it doesnt happen terribly often though, and i guess if i had it then it would be often.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am not sure how they misdiagnose this as IBS, becauseIN IBS there is abdominal pain/cramps and pain or discomfort is a must for a diagnoses, but in Habba syndrome according to the site there is no No abdominal pain.


----------



## lyn_1968 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hmmmm...this has me thinking because I have very little pain with my D. Even when it is really bad I only rarely have pain (except cramps from trying to hold it in when I can't make it to a bathroom). I didn't realize that pain was a must. But yet it doesn't only happen after eating (although it is more likely to). Hmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Interesting. I was diagnosed with IBS several years ago - I did have pain with my diarrhea. But after I had done some of my own research, and after several typical IBS remedies failed on me, I went to my doc and asked for a HIDA scan (that's the test for gallbladder ejection rate they talk about on the Habba website.) Turned out my gallbladder was barely functioning. My pain got really bad sometimes - so they removed my gallbladder and found that it showed signs of being almost chronically inflamed. Now I don't get as much pain - and when I do it is different than before - it's lower in my abdomen and less severe. But I still have almost daily D, if I don't take my cholestyramine. So I wonder if I had both - IBS and malfunctioning gallbladder. My D is not always associated with eating (usually, but not always.)I think a lot of people whose doctors tell them they have IBS might want to check into having a HIDA scan, especially if they tend to have urgency after or during eating. I am much better overall than I was before having my gallbladder removed.Marty


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

No. 1 Packer Fan said:


> Interesting. I was diagnosed with IBS several years ago - I did have pain with my diarrhea. But after I had done some of my own research, and after several typical IBS remedies failed on me, I went to my doc and asked for a HIDA scan (that's the test for gallbladder ejection rate they talk about on the Habba website.) Turned out my gallbladder was barely functioning. My pain got really bad sometimes - so they removed my gallbladder and found that it showed signs of being almost chronically inflamed. Now I don't get as much pain - and when I do it is different than before - it's lower in my abdomen and less severe. But I still have almost daily D, if I don't take my cholestyramine. So I wonder if I had both - IBS and malfunctioning gallbladder. My D is not always associated with eating (usually, but not always.)I think a lot of people whose doctors tell them they have IBS might want to check into having a HIDA scan, especially if they tend to have urgency after or during eating. I am much better overall than I was before having my gallbladder removed.Marty


oh my god, you have just helped me find out what is wrong with my mum - i am 100% positive and she hasnt been checked for it - i looked it up and she gets the pain on the right hand side under her ribs with wind especially when she has eaten stuff like pastry! ive just told her, she is going to ask next time at the doctors


----------



## julie b (Sep 14, 2005)

Let me know how it turns out with your Mom. I don't think symptoms need to be perfectly matched to the criteria in Habba. It has only been around a few years. Having the test can't hurt, and it may be a saving grace. Good luck. I hope you are having a good day.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I have been experiencing this syndrome for many years and found relief by taking calcium carbonate with meals. This has worked for 9 years plus to keep the diarrhea under control. Calcium works somewhat like the Questran but it is not a prescription and you might want to try it. Check out the diarrhea section of this message board for the info or email me and I will send it to you.Linda


----------



## kirstyo (Jul 2, 2007)

I have pain under ribs on right hand side!!! ive been physio and everything,i got told its trapped wind and ibs causes it!!!im also currently waiting on ct scan results for possible cyst!!!how did ur mum do?


----------



## 23470 (Apr 18, 2005)

Daggum! That sounds just like me....I've never had the abdominal pains associated with IBS, just the urgent D. It's also within an hour or so of eating, usually MUCH less. There seem to be trigger foods, but I haven't figured them all out (lactose is the biggest culprit seems to be). The D gets so bad that towards the end it turns to almost pure yellow (gallbladder related?). Anyone else experience this? I've never seriously tried the calcium, perhaps I should...and not just the generic calcium tabs kind.


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

you can rule out habba by having the hidascan with cck test done also the med for treating it is a binding agent called cholestyramine they also use that drug for people with bad D but that type of drug also binds other meds you might be on as well!! so its up to the doctor for you to try it!!! its main thing its use for is cholesterol iam taking the med right now its a powder form you have to drink and works well for D and as well i have hi cholesterol so if was a good choice for me g.i doc said even though i dont have habba but i.b.s


----------



## mommagoose (Jan 15, 2009)

I was just put on Questran for Habba Syndrome. My gall Bladder was not checked out as of yet but I have diarrhea after high fat meals. Actually, I have had this since a teenager. My mother called it dish pan diarrhea since bowel movements happened 1/2 hour after dinner when I was supposed to do the dishes. I am now 57 years old . A long time to suffer. I do have pain in my right side under ribs and sometimes a pain between my shoulder blades.Linda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Linda,This does sound like a gall bladder problem so you should get this checked out. You can control this diarrhea by taking calcium carbonate with each meal. Check out the info on the diarrhea section of this board.Linda


----------



## lennienj (Feb 27, 2009)

I saw Dr. Habba recently. He said that because I have gallstones and a thickened gallbladder wall, I have gall bladder disease, but the gallbladder does not need to be removed. My complaints were PAIN, cramping and diarrhea, etc. He said this is definitely the Habba Syndrome and will treat me accordingly. So, pain can indeed be a component of Habba Syndrome.


----------

